# How competitive is my price?



## nmartin (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey everyone!

I am new to snow and have absolutely no reference for what is cheap/expensive/dead on. I work for a national company that just bid a HUGE commercial account and I wanted to post an example here to see where we fell.

The location is in Concord New Hampshire and all pricing is done PER EVENT. The info is as follows:

Lot: 430,000 square feet
0.1-3": $2,242.50
3.1-6": $4,485.00
6.1-9": $6,727.50
9.1-12": $8,970.00

Please let me know if there is any additional info that I did not provide that would make it easier to assess the competitiveness of our price!

I greatly appreciate all input!

Thanks!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Whats your position with the national?


----------



## nmartin (Aug 18, 2016)

FredG said:


> Whats your position with the national?


I am Sourcing Manager


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

This should get entertaining. 

Pricing is region dependent. What may be higher than hell in NE OH (as this sounds like it is) may be half what it should be in NH. 

This is why nationals have a bad name and a general reputation as low ballers.


----------



## Hamster360 (Jul 10, 2015)

If I could get those prices I would hope it snowed every single day.

You don't mention anything about salt though....


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Define "per event" please. A good suggestion would be to partner up with an experienced and established contractor in the area to get the market pricing then add your markup to it since you admit you have no idea or experience with snow and ice management and wish to access the competitiveness of your pricing.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

One tip for you is it doesn't take twice as long to clear 6" as it does to clear 3" as your pricing reflects.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kind of depends on how the lot is setup, but based on you stating it is just shy of 10 acres, and going very conservative on how long it will take (5 hours although it should take mulch less because you should be running a loader\pusher in it) you're looking at roughly $450.00\hour. 

That might be high even for New Jersey. 

Here in Meechigan, you won't be in the plow business long at those rates.


----------

